# Going up a hill



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It depends on a bunch of variables such as your weight, gearing, and available power.

I leave mine in 2nd, and it won't accelerate to much over 30 (45 is typical) but it's just an overpass (the only hills Houston has). In first I wouldn't be able to do 30 anyway.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> It depends on a bunch of variables such as your weight, gearing, and available power.
> 
> I leave mine in 2nd, and it won't accelerate to much over 30 (45 is typical) but it's just an overpass (the only hills Houston has). In first I wouldn't be able to do 30 anyway.


My car is a 1970 VW bug and it is on firstontop com the motor is ES-31c D & D I d want to run it at 120vdc lead IF I can do 25 in first that would work for me in town.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

The motor can do 25 in 1st, I don't know if the tranny likes it. I think it's designed to shift around 15. You should be fine in 2nd. I leave mine there for 0-45.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> The motor can do 25 in 1st, I don't know if the tranny likes it. I think it's designed to shift around 15. You should be fine in 2nd. I leave mine there for 0-45.


Ok you answer that question thanks


----------

